
Essential Habits for Highly Productive Linux Command-Line Use - robertelder
https://blog.robertelder.org/linux-productivity-tips/
======
throwlaplace
didn't know about alt+. cool. here's a useful one for long one offs

    
    
      export EDITOR=vim
    
      ctrl+x+e
    

now you can edit the command in vim and it will run on exit.

